# 8.1 AMD64, Lenovo T61p - No audio



## RogerRogerson (Aug 3, 2010)

G'day all!

First time using FBSD, I usually use Solaris, Windows and OBSD. Unfortunately it would seem that I have no sound, bugger. Was all fairly straight forward (bar having to manually mount procfs to get gdm working!), Solid OS.

Looking for anyone with the same laptop or a bit more knowledge about this OS than I .

I will try to provide as much info as possible :

dmesg : http://pastebin.com/um3wT0XA

This line popped out to me :

```
pci0: <multimedia, HDA> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
```

pciconf :

```
athlete# pciconf -vl
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x20b117aa chip=0x2a008086 rev=0x0c hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Express Processor to DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x20b217aa chip=0x2a018086 rev=0x0c hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Express PCIe Root Port'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
em0@pci0:0:25:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x20b917aa chip=0x10498086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Gigabit Network Connection Interface Controller (82566MM NIC)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x20aa17aa chip=0x28348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *4'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:26:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x20aa17aa chip=0x28358086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *5'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:26:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x20ab17aa chip=0x283a8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'ICH8 Enhanced USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (81EC1043 (?))'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
none0@pci0:0:27:0:	class=0x040300 card=0x20ac17aa chip=0x284b8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel audio controller embedded with the 82801H chipset ( ICH8 chipset ) (82801H)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x20ad17aa chip=0x283f8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 1'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:1:	class=0x060400 card=0x20ad17aa chip=0x28418086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 2'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib4@pci0:0:28:2:	class=0x060400 card=0x20ad17aa chip=0x28438086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 3'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib5@pci0:0:28:3:	class=0x060400 card=0x20ad17aa chip=0x28458086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 4'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
pcib6@pci0:0:28:4:	class=0x060400 card=0x20ad17aa chip=0x28478086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) PCIe Port 5'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
uhci2@pci0:0:29:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x20aa17aa chip=0x28308086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci3@pci0:0:29:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x20aa17aa chip=0x28318086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *2'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci4@pci0:0:29:2:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x20aa17aa chip=0x28328086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI *3'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci1@pci0:0:29:7:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x20ab17aa chip=0x28368086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI *1'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcib7@pci0:0:30:0:	class=0x060401 card=0x20ae17aa chip=0x24488086 rev=0xf3 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801 Family (ICH2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9-M) Hub Interface to PCI Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x20b617aa chip=0x28118086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801HBM (ICH8M) LPC Interface Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
atapci0@pci0:0:31:1:	class=0x01018a card=0x20a617aa chip=0x28508086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801H (ICH8 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
atapci1@pci0:0:31:2:	class=0x010601 card=0x20a717aa chip=0x28298086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile SATA AHCI Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA
none1@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x20a917aa chip=0x283e8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'SM Bus Controller (PCIVEN_8086&DEV_283E&SUBSYS_FF641179&REV_033&B1B)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x20d917aa chip=0x040c10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'Mobile Quadro FX/NVS video card (NVIDIA Quadro NVS 570M)'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
none2@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x10108086 chip=0x42308086 rev=0x61 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'Intel Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN (Intel 4965AGN)'
    class      = network
cbb0@pci0:21:0:0:	class=0x060700 card=0x20c617aa chip=0x04761180 rev=0xba hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'Ricoh R/RL/5C476(II) (unknown)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
fwohci0@pci0:21:0:1:	class=0x0c0010 card=0x20c717aa chip=0x08321180 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'IEEE 1394 (4 pin firewire) chip) (30CF103C)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
none3@pci0:21:0:2:	class=0x080500 card=0x20c817aa chip=0x08221180 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller (R5C832)'
    class      = base peripheral
    subclass   = SD host controller
none4@pci0:21:0:3:	class=0x088000 card=0x20c917aa chip=0x08431180 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'Ricoh SD/MMC Host Controller (R5C853)'
    class      = base peripheral
none5@pci0:21:0:4:	class=0x088000 card=0x20ca17aa chip=0x05921180 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'Ricoh Memory Stick Host Controller (13171043)'
    class      = base peripheral
none6@pci0:21:0:5:	class=0x088000 card=0x20cb17aa chip=0x08521180 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
    device     = 'http://driverzone.com/device.php?id=51441 (01cf1028)'
    class      = base peripheral
```

There didn't seem to be a sndstat file in /dev

```
cat: /dev/sndstat: No such file or directory
```

There didn't seem to be any hw.snd in sysctl

```
sysctl: unknown oid 'hw.snd'
```

Pulseaudio is also having a sook

```
Aug  4 00:00:06 athlete pulseaudio[2297]: module-detect.c: failed to detect any sound hardware.
Aug  4 00:00:06 athlete pulseaudio[2297]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-detect" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
Aug  4 00:00:06 athlete pulseaudio[2297]: main.c: Module load failed.
Aug  4 00:00:06 athlete pulseaudio[2297]: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
Aug  4 00:00:06 athlete pulseaudio[2296]: main.c: Daemon startup failed.
Aug  4 00:00:07 athlete pulseaudio[2299]: module.c: module-detect is deprecated: Please use module-udev-detect instead of module-detect!
```

This tells me that the driver is not working for my sound card, It is enabled in bios and is a fairly standard sound card Intel HD Audio/Azalia. Perhaps the driver doesn't know this versions device ID?

Thank-you for having a look 
Cheers in advance :beer


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

There is no sound card driver loaded by default. Hence, no sound.

Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card

You will most likely need snd_hda(4).


----------



## RogerRogerson (Aug 3, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> There is no sound card driver loaded by default. Hence, no sound.
> 
> Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card
> 
> You will most likely need snd_hda(4).



Hahaha,

Don't I feel like a Donkey! Thanks mate :beer

Didn't expect that at all, haven't had to manually load a sound driver in years.

Thanks again


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2010)

RogerRogerson said:
			
		

> Didn't expect that at all, haven't had to manually load a sound driver in years.


That's typical for FreeBSD, if you want something you'll have to enable it yourself.


----------

